# What happened to the pinned JSF thread?



## RaceAddict (18 Dec 2016)

There used to be 4 pinned threads in this forum... one of which was the JSF thread going back however many years. Has it been deleted? Or moved? I only see 3 pinned threads now: FWSAR, CF-188, and C-130J. ???


----------



## George Wallace (18 Dec 2016)

RaceAddict said:
			
		

> There used to be 4 pinned threads in this forum... one of which was the JSF thread going back however many years. Has it been deleted? Or moved? I only see 3 pinned threads now: FWSAR, CF-188, and C-130J. ???



Did you bother to GOOGLE "JSF"?

I did and got this:  https://army.ca/forums/threads/22809.4025.html


----------



## RaceAddict (18 Dec 2016)

When I do a Search here on the forum I get:



> Unable to access the search daemon



However, yes, Google did turn up the moved thread. 

Cheers.


----------

